# Cheers to a new year



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Another year will soon be past, and a new year is upon us. Wishing all forum members a happy and healthy 2015. Cheers to a new year of adventures and memories with our crazy red dogs.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy New Year Canadian Expy and the rest of the forum! I hope you all have a healthy year full of exciting adventures with your pups


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy New Year from my family to yours.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------

